# What Are You Feeding Your Juvies?



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, thanks to all the helpful folks here at P-Fury my first batch of baby reds are doing great at 2.5 months! They are almost all nickle-quarter size now and I have been feeding them dbse, dried bloodworms, live bbs when I have extra, and flakes. I guess that is a pretty good diet, but I am thinking about a good staple for when they get a little bigger. Is there a really good high quality flake or micropellet for carnivores? What are you feeding YOUR juvies? It seems like the dbse aren't going as far now LOL. They are ALWAYS hungry!


----------



## Dawind (Sep 19, 2010)

hey! I have 11, 2.0-2.5 inch RB. I started out with flakes, cubes of brine shrimp and bloodworms. I started feeding them shrimp (frozen supermarket kind) when the first one got to 2 inches, but now one shrimp isint enough. I also use Hikari bio-gold pellets every other day. From what ive been reading on this forum, bio gold is top notch. Once a week I usually throw in a small goldfish (quarantined for at least a week) and/or a beefheart. I still feed them 3x a day. I figure in a month im gonna upgrade to whole white fish from the market. But yes i agree they are ALWAYS hungry! I feel like Rick Moranis from the little shop of horrors.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would use bloodworms and frozen brine shrimp mainly. Pretty much any frozen food for fw fish thats like blood worms or brine shrimp is fine, Eventually you can switch to fillets when they hit a couple inches


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

should have no problem with hikari gold mini pellets the sooner the better and brine cubes is what i fed and they loved them grew fast also.pellets go a long way when there that small.i think there baby mini or mini cant remember but it is the smallest they make.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I think I am going to buy some high quality bulk pellets and smash them up myself. I have so many fish I think that's the only cost effective option LOL


----------



## ImportRacer (May 13, 2003)

Peices of 28-30 shrimp............Krill from the freezer...........Mealworms, crickets, con fry.....


----------

